# Touchscreen for Raspberry: love or hate?



## Jog (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,

I plan to use FreeBSD as the system for a Raspberry project.

But I need touch and multitouch support for LCD screens (any advice on the brand?)

There lies my fear. I don't know if FreeBSD is a risky path here or not...

I fundamentally prefer FreeBSD over anything else since we always use it.

Could you give me your feedback on this? Will it fit?

I will use FreeBSD 10.2 or 11-CURRENT if necessary.

Thanks


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Jog. FYI I have an Acer Aspire|V5 netbook with a multi-touch screen for which I am considering a FreeBSD install. Part of the reason I found your thread was that I noticed the word "Touchscreen" and it piqued my interest. 

You may be okay with FreeBSD for your Raspberry project. Especially since FreeBSD is "free" to evaluate and use.  You probably want to look into this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2014/evdev_Touchscreens Hopefully that has some of the information you need.


----------



## Jog (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks UnixRocks,

Yes I read that page before posting and it worried me at best, actually. On the other hand, the other alternative (Linux) is given to work (the drivers can be found very easily).

I don't know, I will try though


----------

